# Cucaracha car info



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

New guy here, wow very nice site. I'm bringing out my old slot cars for 1958-1962 that have been boxed up every since. I'm looking for info on my Cucaracha, I have found a lot of info on the net but all have had metal chasis, however mine has a skinney brass chasis with a K&B cougar motor.
All stock even the wheels, purple in color. I'll post a Pic later, any help ?
Thx,
Wayne


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Google La Cucaracha slot car.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

1/24 or 1/32? They are two different cars, but neither had a brass chassis. The 1/32 version from REH post-COX had K&B motors, but still an aluminum chassis.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

ajd350 said:


> 1/24 or 1/32? They are two different cars, but neither had a brass chassis. The 1/32 version from REH post-COX had K&B motors, but still an aluminum chassis.


It's a 1/32 scale I'll get a pic up Mon.
Thx,
Wayne


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Actually The REH " copy" has the 13 D " peanut motor" . I have 2 of those I also have an original Cox version which has a darker shade of purple and a 16 D Nascar type Cox motor with the oval hole in the can. I love them all though as it was a slot I wanted as a kid and never owned. I also have a Purple 1/24 model too. Just gotta love the quality of the Cox products.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

*Here are a coupe of Pic's*

















Ok anybody know what year???


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

The Original cuc's came out in 66 or 67 I believe. Yous is a cuc body with a frame made from a old drop arm and a motor bracket. Or Not original the body could or could not be from the Cox period Most likely from REH repop. Kinda hard to distinguish different shades of Purple from a camera shot. Still a cool lil carand a great idea as the originals with aluminum frames were really light and didn't handle that well beacuse of the light weight. I know I wrecked mine plenty of times. My guess on time frame for your car mid 70's chassis or chassis parts but the K&B motor gives it away as a REHCO .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

Thx for all the info, I remember buying it somewhere around 69-71 wish I had the box, funny how you remember some things. I bought it from "Model Car Speedway" in Jax FL from Mr Bond the track owner, seem like yesterday.
Any idea of it's value? And here is one other car, I'm sure it's a cox.
Thx,
Wayne


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The instruction sheet in my Cuc is dated 2/67, so I will say it was released in 1967. The first version came with the 13D motor and a stamped aluminum chassis. A later version had the body modified to fit the 16D, which is the one in my pic. The text on the box and instructions were not changed from the TTX50 (13D) even though the car was. 

Yours appears to be the TTX150 (16D) body with a chassis fabbed by a previous owner. Not a bad job.

Clyde-o-mite has the REH version covered. It came out in 1970.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

That looks like a Cox chassis, but not the motor or rear wheels/tires. The body I'm not sure. I know that chassis came under a Ferrari and a Ford GT MkIV. The aluminum center section was the same as what came under the early version of the Cuc. Cool stuff.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

[email protected] said:


> Thx for all the info, I remember buying it somewhere around 69-71 wish I had the box, funny how you remember some things. I bought it from "Model Car Speedway" in Jax FL from Mr Bond the track owner, seem like yesterday.
> Any idea of it's value? And here is one other car, I'm sure it's a cox.
> Thx,
> Wayne


The chassis is from the COX Daytona series. The body looks like a Riggen.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you for the help, but what's has really got me scratching my head is thechassis is OEM not fabbed because I bought it in the box brand new. Yet I can not find one like it or anyone else that has seen one.
WC


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The center section of the 2nd car you posted the picture of goes under the Lil Cucaracha. The brass section under the Lil Cucaracha looks like a drop arm to a 1/24 scale car.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------

